# First ABT's QView



## bobbyh (Aug 19, 2008)

Tried my first small batch of ABTs tonight out of boredom.  Pretty simple and turned out nice.

Used halved Jalapenos.  Mixed a little bit of diced ham into some onion and chive cream cheese.  Topped with a pinch of sharp cheddar and a piece of thick bacon.  Smoked with hickory at about 300 deg for appx one hour.  Should have let them go just a smidge longer but they were fine.  

Bacon really absorbed the smoky flavor and the peppers were mellowed out nicely.  I hate *really *spicy food, not into seeing if I can blister my tongue, but these were almost perfect.  Just a slight kick in the aftertaste.  And the ice cold beer finished them off very well.


----------



## daboys (Aug 19, 2008)

Those look good Bobby. ABT's are the best Q'n snack there is!


----------



## brooklynboy (Aug 19, 2008)

Looks good, I think I may try some tomorrow myself


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 19, 2008)

Looks really tasty BobbyH!


----------



## cinnamonkc (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice Job!!


----------



## wutang (Aug 20, 2008)

They will become one of those things you have to put on everytime you smoke.  Put them on early-great to munch on while the other food is cooking


----------



## morkdach (Aug 20, 2008)

what he said^ cold beer and abt's while tbs is flowing it dont get much better and them of yours look good.


----------

